# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  2o  MR ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1983 (4 Δεκεμβρίου - Μακεδονία Παλάς, Θεσσαλονικη)

## soko

2o  MR. ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1983, Μακεδονία Παλάς, 4 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1983, Θεσσαλονικη

Ευχαριστω θερμα τον φιλο Γιωργο και μελος του φορουμ rorocoleman για ολο το υλικο..!!

----------


## soko



----------


## soko



----------


## soko



----------


## rorocoleman

νασαι  καλα  soko

----------


## vaggan

τα σπασες και παλι rorocoleman :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: μιλαμε για αρχειο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εμένα με ξύπνησε πολλες μνήμες αυτο το ρεπορτάζ , ήταν η χρονια που πήρε το γενικό ο δάσκαλός μου ο Τσοπουρίδης Ανάργυρος όπου γυμναζόμουν στο γυμναστήριο που διατηρούσε στην καβάλα με τον Κώστα Μαστροθανάση , ενω ο ίδιος τότε έμενε γερμανία και ερχόταν μόνο καλοκαίρια 
και επίσης ενα σωρό φίλοι και συναθλητές απο το γυμναστηριο στην Καβαλα , αλλα και τωρα ακόμη με τον Σταύρο Καρανικόλα γυμναζόμαστε παρέα ,όπως και ο Κώστας Χατζηθεοδώρου αστυνομικός στο επάγγελμα που κατέβηκε και πέρυσι στούς αγώνες 

όλοι γνωστοί και φίλοι όπως και ο Τάσος Δημητριάδης που έχει το γυμναστηριο φόρουμ Θεσσαλονίκη , ο Μενέλαος Μπαιμπούτης απο Σέρρες , ο Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης , Κοπαρίδης , Τσαπακίδης , Μόκας , Μπαρμπαγιάννης και ενα σωρο παλιοί αλλα με μετέπειτα μεγάλη πορεία στο χώρο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## soko

Και μια τελευταια που σε προηγούμενο ποστ εμφανιστηκε σε πιο μικρο μεγεθος.....οοουυυυφφφφφ....τελος!!!!! :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## soko

> εμένα με ξύπνησε πολλες μνήμες αυτο το ρεπορτάζ , ήταν η χρονια που πήρε το γενικό ο δάσκαλός μου ο Τσοπουρίδης Ανάργυρος όπου γυμναζόμουν στο γυμναστήριο που διατηρούσε στην καβάλα με τον Κώστα Μαστροθανάση , ενω ο ίδιος τότε έμενε γερμανία και ερχόταν μόνο καλοκαίρια 
> και επίσης ενα σωρό φίλοι και συναθλητές απο το γυμναστηριο στην Καβαλα , αλλα και τωρα ακόμη με τον Σταύρο Καρανικόλα γυμναζόμαστε παρέα ,όπως και ο Κώστας Χατζηθεοδώρου αστυνομικός στο επάγγελμα που κατέβηκε και πέρυσι στούς αγώνες 
> 
> όλοι γνωστοί και φίλοι όπως και ο Τάσος Δημητριάδης που έχει το γυμναστηριο φόρουμ Θεσσαλονίκη , ο Μενέλαος Μπαιμπούτης απο Σέρρες , ο Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης , Κοπαρίδης , Τσαπακίδης , Μόκας , Μπαρμπαγιάννης και ενα σωρο παλιοί αλλα με μετέπειτα μεγάλη πορεία στο χώρο


Αραγε τοτε Ηλια επραξα σωστα και ξαναεβαλα την τελευταια φωτο στο σωστο μεγεθος μιας και στα comparison διακρίνεται ο πολυ καλος για την εποχη φιλος σου  Σταύρος Καρανικόλας που παιξαμε μαζι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε έπραξες σωστα γιατι τετοιες φωτο δεν τις βρίσκουμε πουθενα ούτε στο ιντερνετ υπάρχουν γιατι εκείνα τα χρόνια με το ζορι βρίσκαμε φωτο και επειδη δεν είναι το άθλημά μας δημοφιλές δεν υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο παρα μόνο μεσω τέτοιων φόρουμ που αναμοχλέυουν και ποστάρουν παλιές φωτο 

σήμερα μάλιστα ο Σταυράκης ήρθε για προπόνηση και την επόμενη φορα θα του τις δείξω γιατι δεν πρόλαβε να δει 
εσεις που σε ποιόν αγώνα παίξατε μαζί όπως λές γιατι αυτος ακόμη μια φορα το 89 είχε κατεβει όπου είχε μια γράμωση ακόμη και με τα σημερινα δεδομένα λές και τον έγδαρες , αλλα τότε να φανταστεις χωρις ίχνος απο τα σημερινα μεσα που βοηθάν στο χτίσημο αλλα και στην γράμμωση , τοτε όποιος το είχε γράμμωνε

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραια κ σπανια  η αναφορα του παλιου αυτου αγωνα ,οι 37 συμετοχες των εφηβων μονο δειχνει την ανθηση που ειχε το αθλημα τοτε.   Πιο απλα τα πραγματα τοτε ,εκανες καλη γυμναστικη κ σχετικα μια καλη διατροφη ,εφτανες σε ενα αξιοπρεπες επιπεδο κ κατεβαινες σε αγωνα να δειξης αυτο που εφτιαξες κ να δεις τι ψαρια πιανεις.
Ο Αναργυρος Τσοπουριδης πολυ μπροστα εκεινη την εποχη για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα.

----------


## soko

:02. Welcome: 


> ενοείτε έπραξες σωστα γιατι τετοιες φωτο δεν τις βρίσκουμε πουθενα ούτε στο ιντερνετ υπάρχουν γιατι εκείνα τα χρόνια με το ζορι βρίσκαμε φωτο και επειδη δεν είναι το άθλημά μας δημοφιλές δεν υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο παρα μόνο μεσω τέτοιων φόρουμ που αναμοχλέυουν και ποστάρουν παλιές φωτο 
> 
> σήμερα μάλιστα ο Σταυράκης ήρθε για προπόνηση και την επόμενη φορα θα του τις δείξω γιατι δεν πρόλαβε να δει 
> εσεις που σε ποιόν αγώνα παίξατε μαζί όπως λές γιατι αυτος ακόμη μια φορα το 89 είχε κατεβει όπου είχε μια γράμωση ακόμη και με τα σημερινα δεδομένα λές και τον έγδαρες , αλλα τότε να φανταστεις χωρις ίχνος απο τα σημερινα μεσα που βοηθάν στο χτίσημο αλλα και στην γράμμωση , τοτε όποιος το είχε γράμμωνε


Eγω Ηλια επαιξα μαζι με τον Σταυρο στον συγκεκριμένο αγωνα,στο Μρ.Βορειος Ελλας 1983.Ηταν ο πρωτος μου αγωνας και ημουν 14 χρονων....πριν απο 30 χρονια ακριβως  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ειμαι ο 3ος απο αριστερα.....δεξια απο τον Σταυρο..... :02. Welcome:  :01. Smile: 

Εχω ακομη αρκετες φωτο απο τοτε να πεις στον Σταυρο(τον αγωνα ειχε καλυψει τοτε,ο γνωστος  στην Θεσ/νικη Κυριακιδης και ειχα παρει αρκετες) αλλα πρεπει να ψαξω καλα στα σεντουκια μου, γιατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια δεν ξερω που ακριβως της εχω χαντακωμενες  :01. Mr. Green: ...οταν πεσουν στα χερια μου πες του Σταυρου θα της βαλω..... :02. Rocking:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα ήσουν πολύ καλός για την ηλικία σου και όχι μόνο :03. Thumb up: !!θα τα δείξω στο Σταυρο δεν έχει τίποτε αυτός χειρότερος απο μένα ήταν , στο βόρειος του 86 είχε πάρει μέρος και ενα παιδι εκτός συναγωνισμού 13 ετων ο Κωνσταντινίδης Ιορδάνης και αργότερα τον είχα κατεβάσει μαζί μου το 94 εφήβων και πήραμε αυτος γενικό εφήβων και γω ανδρών 

ο κυριακίδης μορφή και μασκότ των αγώνων μέχρι που είχε γεράσει ερχόταν και έβγαζε φωτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα συνεισφέρω και εγω με καποιες φωτογραφίες 
_(Ειναι από το προσωπικό αρχείο του Θύμιου Περσίδη, εκδότη του περιοδικού Υγεία και Μυώνες και μετέπειτα προέδρου της EΟΣΔ, για το διάστημα 1984-1987,  οι οποίες μας παραχωρήθηκαν μεσω του Γιάννη Διακογιάννη)
_

*Κατηγορία Ανδρών εως 1.72

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αναργυρος Τσοπουρίδης , νικητής της κατηγορίας MEN BB -1.72 & Γενικός Νικητής


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ΜEN BB +1.72

*(Διακρίνονται από αριστερά οπως κοιτάμε ο Κεχαγιάς,Παγιαννίδης και ο Μπαϊμπουτης)




*

Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας, Mενέλαος Μπαϊμπούτης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης, ανακυρήχθηκε ο καλύτερος ποζέρ του αγώνα και παραλαμβάνει το βραβείο από τον Τάσο Μώρο

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπονομή της κατηγορίας απο τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο

----------


## NASSER

Θέλω να σταθώ στον Κεχαγιά να αναφερθώ στο ήθος του ως αθλητή. Κάποτε ένα πρωινό είχα πάει στο Καπάνι- Κρεαταγορά στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Εκεί ένας κρεοπώλης με ρώτησε αν ασχολούμαι με κάποιο άθλημα και του απάντησα θετικά για το bodybuilding. Τότε μου ανέφερε πως κατάγεται από την Αριδαία και πως κάποτε (εντός δεκαετίας 70') στο χωριό του ήταν ένας εν ονόματι Κεχαγιάς που γυμναζόταν με μεγάλα αυτοσχέδια βάρη στην αυλή του σπιτιού του. Το πρωί δουλειά και το απόγευμα βάρη... Και κυρίως σχολίασε την μεγάλη δύναμη του και το πείσμα του να σηκώνει βάρη. Είχε πάρει και το αυτί του πως είχε συμμετάσχει σε κάποιους διαγωνισμούς αλλά δεν γνώριζε τι και πως ακριβώς...
Το Μάη του 2009 στη Κατερίνη σε μια διοργάνωση της ΝΑΒΒΑ είδα για πρώτη φορά τον κ. Κεχαγιά να παρακολουθεί τον αγώνα, μάλιστα έκατσε και τον είδε όλο μέχρι αργά το βράδυ!
Αθόρυβα έκανε αισθητή την προσφορά του στο άθλημα και λίγοι το έχουν αναγνωρίσει και ακόμα πιο λίγοι τον έχουν εκτιμήσει ως Αθλητή!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς ήταν σπάνιος άνθρωπος και αθλητής , πάντα πολύ καλός και φορμαρισμένος και τύχαινε σε πολύ σκληρό ανταγωνισμό πολλες φορές , ενω πάντα πρωταγωνιστούσε σε μεγάλους αγώνες ο ίδιος ήταν πολύ χαμηλών τονων




> Eγω Ηλια επαιξα μαζι με τον Σταυρο στον συγκεκριμένο αγωνα,στο Μρ.Βορειος Ελλας 1983.Ηταν ο πρωτος μου αγωνας και ημουν 14 χρονων....πριν απο 30 χρονια ακριβως 
> Ειμαι ο 3ος απο αριστερα.....δεξια απο τον Σταυρο.....
> 
> Εχω ακομη αρκετες φωτο απο τοτε να πεις στον Σταυρο(τον αγωνα ειχε καλυψει τοτε,ο γνωστος  στην Θεσ/νικη Κυριακιδης και ειχα παρει αρκετες) αλλα πρεπει να ψαξω καλα στα σεντουκια μου, γιατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια δεν ξερω που ακριβως της εχω χαντακωμενες ...οταν πεσουν στα χερια μου πες του Σταυρου θα της βαλω.....


με το Σταυρο πρίν λίγο βλέπαμε τις φωτο και έπαθε πλάκα ούτε αυτός τις είχε απλα τις θυμόταν απο περιοδικά , τον είπα να μπαίνει και στο φόρουμ να κάνει εγγραφή αν και δεν ξέρει πολλα απο κομπιούτερ

----------


## soko

Ευγε  Polyneikos !!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap: 
Πολυ ωραιες και σπανιες οι φωτος που εβαλες....με εστειλες για ακομη φορα σε αλλες εποχες..... :01. Smile: 
Αν υπαρχουν στο αρχειο φωτος και απο τα τζουνιορς θα χαρω πολυ να της δω... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Δωσε υλικο στον λαο.... :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## soko

> ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς ήταν σπάνιος άνθρωπος και αθλητής , πάντα πολύ καλός και φορμαρισμένος και τύχαινε σε πολύ σκληρό ανταγωνισμό πολλες φορές , ενω πάντα πρωταγωνιστούσε σε μεγάλους αγώνες ο ίδιος ήταν πολύ χαμηλών τονων
> 
> 
> 
> με το Σταυρο πρίν λίγο βλέπαμε τις φωτο και έπαθε πλάκα ούτε αυτός τις είχε απλα τις θυμόταν απο περιοδικά , τον είπα να μπαίνει και στο φόρουμ να κάνει εγγραφή αν και δεν ξέρει πολλα απο κομπιούτερ


Ηλια,φανταζομαι....θα επαθε και ο Σταυρος πλακα οπως και εγω οταν της ειδα....μιλαμε για 30 χρονια πισω 1983!....και νομιζω οπως ανεφερες πιο πανω πρεπει να ηταν και ο δικος του πρωτος αγωνας που κατεβηκε...
Παντος χαιρομαι που ασχολειται ακομη με το αθλημα...και αν και παιδακι εγω τοτε.... θυμαμαι πως στα ματια μου ηταν ο καλυτερος στην κατηγορια....γιατι ηταν ο πιο κομενος με διαφορα απο ολους τους υπολοιπους και ηταν ο ποιο ηπιον τονον αθλητης!!!
Αντε λοιπον...με τετοιον δασκαλο δεν μπορει να μεινει πισω στα κομπιουτερ....δωσε του τα φωτα σου...να κανει την αρχη :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είπες ακριβώς το προφίλ του σαν άνθρωπος πάντα χαμηλών τόνων , ο Σταυράκης όπως και γω δεν έχουμε διαμαρτηρηθεί ποτε σε αγώνες για θέση που πήραμε , έχω νιώσει αδικημένος αλλα ποτε δεν γκρίνιαξα γιατι χαλάει όλη η ομορφιά και λέγαμε δεν ταιριάζει σε ββερ να είναι κλαψομ*ύνης , επειδη το ββ και οι αγώνες είναι να το χαιρόμαστε και επειδη κρινόμαστε με το μάτι υποκειμενικά και επειδη μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι καλοί αθλητες , η θέση που θα παίρναμε δεν μας έλεγε τίποτε αρκεί να είμασταν ωραίοι και σε καλή φόρμα και ας κερδίσει ο καλύτερος 

εκεί πραγματικά ο Σταυρος έπρεπε να βγεί και πρώτος , οι φώτο αδικούν μαυρόασπρες και θολές στο σκανάρισμα , τότε μας κοιτούσαν σαν εξωγήινους όταν έβλεπαν κόντρες στα πόδια, για μενα και τον Σταυρο ήταν φυσιολογικό όλο το χρόνο κόντρες βγάζαμε , θυμάμαι ΄με έλεγε ο Σταυρος άντε ρε λέοπαρτ (τα άρματα μάχης ) πάτα λίγο τα πόδια να φανούν οι ερπύστριες (παρομοίαζε τις κόντρες με ερπύστριες απο τα άρματα )
γενικά το χαιρόμασταν τούς αγώνες και ας βγάζαμε ταλαιπωρία γιατι δεν υπήρχαν και δεν χρησιμοποιούσαμε τα τωρινά μέσα που κάνουν τα πράματα πιο εύκολα 

τον είπα σήμερα  αφού είδαμε το τόπικ και μας έπιασε νοσταλγία  να κάνει εγγραφη στο φόρουμ , λέει δεν τα ξέρω αυτα εγω δεν ασχολούμε με κομπιούτερ , λέω δεν μπορεί όλο και κάτι θα κοιτάς στο κομπιούτερ  :01. Razz:  μπές και σε κάτι άλλο που σε εκφράζει και με είπε θα προσπαθήσει να μπεί αλλα και να κάνει εγγραφή

----------


## NASSER

Πολλοί από τους συμμετέχοντες συνέχισαν και στο μέλλον να είναι κοντά  στο άθλημα με συμμετοχές και με συνεισφορά. Από έφηβους γνωρίζω τον  Δημήτρη Παντελίδη που στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 έφτασε να μοιάζει  σε Σόουν Ρέη. Τον φίλο Ανέστη Τσιφλικίδη που ακόμα γυμνάζεται με μεγάλη πειθαρχία και δίπλα του μεγάλωσαν πολλοί νεότεροι αθλητές που διέπρεψαν. Ο Ευστάθιος Μεχανετζίδης που μέχρι σήμερα προπονείτε και ολόχρονα είναι σε φόρμα και δείχνει ακόμα πολύ μικρότερος έχει συμβάλλει στις διοργανώσεις της ΕΟΣΔ στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ο Κώστας Κούλας υπήρξε από τις πιο γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες ως αθλητής στη πόλη της Θεσσαλονίκης. Για τον Τάσο Δημητριάδη είναι περιττό να αναφερθώ καθώς όλοι γνωρίζουν την προσφορά του στο άθλημα στη πόλη της Θεσσαλονίκης. Τέλος πίσω από τον Ανάργυρο Τσοπουρίδη είναι ο Ιωάννης Βοζίκογλου που υπήρξε συνδιοργανωτής και διοργανωτής πολλών αγώνων με τελευταίο το πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ το 2008 στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Το τόπικ αποτελεί πραγματικά κόσμημα στο φόρουμ και στην ιστορία του αθλήματος στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα.

----------

